# Best Fiber Paper for Todays Market



## richjsn1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just getting into FB printing.  Notice Kodac is out of the market.  Looking for suggestions on paper?    Print size around 11x14.  If you could elaborate on your paper and developer that would be nice.

Thanks all....


----------



## Alpha (Jan 28, 2008)

warm, neutral, or cool tone?


----------



## Dissolution (Jan 28, 2008)

we use ilford, but havn't ventured into the fiber based...lol


----------



## richjsn1 (Jan 28, 2008)

warm tone


----------



## Alpha (Jan 28, 2008)

There are a number of widely available favorites...Ilfobrom (which is graded), Bergger, and Kentmere to name a few all make warm papers. Oriental I know makes a warm tone FB but I haven't tried it yet. 

I develop in amidol whenever possible.


----------



## terri (Jan 29, 2008)

I like Ethol LPD for warm tone papers. As a canned powder, it's easy to mix and you can play with the ratio to go from cool to very warm. I use this almost exclusively when I want a warm/warm combo (warm tone paper in warm developer), but by changing the dilution you can use it on neutral to cold papers, too.

Ratio suggestions are right on the can label, so you have a good idea where to start.


----------



## JC1220 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kentmere and Bergger make the finest enlarging papers available.  Neutal WA or Ansco 130 are a bit more economical then going with Amidol (but if you have the cash, $50 for 100g) you can achieve very close results with either to match an amidol formula with enlarging paper.  Now, if you were contact printing w/ silver chloride paper, Amidol is the choice.

Ansco 130 formula: 

Water (125 degrees F) 750 ml
Metol 2.2 grams
Sodium Sulfite, anhydrous 50 grams
Hydroquinone 11 grams
Sodium carbonate, monohydrate 78 grams
Potassium bromide 5.5 grams
Glycin 11 grams
Cold water to make 1 liter

Normal dilution is 1:1 with water.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I like the fact that tones are so easily customizable with amidol by varying concentrations of kbr and bta. This helps me in particular because I work with a lot of older papers, for which fog restrainers definitely come in handy.


----------



## kaiy (Jan 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, Ilford purchased Kentmere this past month. I don't know if their plans are to keep the full product line, or if it was a strategic move to remove some competition.


----------



## richjsn1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well both Bergger and Oriental are all on backorder in USA for now.  Not much luck.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 31, 2008)

In that case, I would give Kentmere a try, or Ilfobrom.


----------



## doobs (Feb 1, 2008)

Kentmere, Berreger, or Oriental.

My personal favorite is Forte Polywarmtone, however. 

I develop in Dektol cause that's all I have.


----------

